# Side effects of getting off creatine



## michael74737 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have been using creatine for about 3 months (its rly works ) but for personal reason I need to stop using it and I hear things like the muscle u have gained will be reduced signicicantly, is  this true?

What sideffects can come from no longer using creatine?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

There are no sides!  Only thing that will happen is loss of water, adn maybe a less "full" appearance in your muscles.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 7, 2004)

where do these stories about creatine come from.... LMAO


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 7, 2004)

The only change will be a water retention loss if any... Why are you stopping anyway???


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 7, 2004)

You'll lose the water weight really fast in the first week.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> where do these stories about creatine come from.... LMAO


_LOL.. I am wondering the same thing.  I think something else is called creatine as well. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Nope, just people who listen to their stupid ass friends, and their stupid ass myths.  I used to be one, then I started to do my own research.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, just people who listen to their stupid ass friends, and their stupid ass myths.  I used to be one, then I started to do *my own research.*



_"From my research.." lol _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

I am confused, what are you tryin to say Willis?


----------



## Du (Sep 7, 2004)

Dude, when you drop the creatine, the muscles basically die off. When you take creatine, you feed your muscles phosphogenic glutogen peptides, which in turn releases testosterone. You get off that, you lose it all, cuz the estrogenic anabolism completely catabolizes your lean body mass! Didnt your friends tell you?

Stick with it!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Your full of shit.


----------



## Du (Sep 7, 2004)

Haha, obviously.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry, didnt pick up on the sarcasm


----------



## michael74737 (Sep 9, 2004)

My doctor told me that creatine is natrualy produced in ur kidney (i think the kidneys). When creaitne is supplemented u creatine production glands shut off over a period of time and dont come back on so creatine wont be natrualy produced in the kidneys.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 9, 2004)

^^ha ha, this is a great thread. thanks for the entertainment folx.. du510, you really had pre going for a minute. 

It would be beneficial if you all stopped talking about creatine like its a GOD DAMM STEROID!! we will all be better off. Get off creatine, don't get off it, it really doesn't matter at all. I hope you are paying this much attention to your diet. Doctors rarely know anything about supplements or bodybuilding in general. you won't shut down production, its completely safe to use and get of off. Stop worrying about it so much man.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 9, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Dude, when you drop the creatine, the muscles basically die off. When you take creatine, you feed your muscles phosphogenic glutogen peptides, which in turn releases testosterone. You get off that, you lose it all, cuz the estrogenic anabolism completely catabolizes your lean body mass! Didnt your friends tell you?
> 
> Stick with it!


   This is exactly the kind of shit people hear and believe. If you are totally clueless, it could somehow make since. You would almost sound credible.


----------



## Du (Sep 9, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> This is exactly the kind of shit people hear and believe. If you are totally clueless, it could somehow make since. You would almost sound credible.


  Glad ya enjoyed it.


----------

